# skewers...



## iconoclast (Aug 8, 2007)

anyone here know of a vendor or site where i could purchase variety of 'gourmet' or decorative 'gourmet' skewers for appetizers?


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

jetro, restaurant depot has some
world market
check out import stores/websites that carry housewares and foods....Pier One


----------



## iconoclast (Aug 8, 2007)

found a source online... ordered already. thank you.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

wanna share your resource with us?


----------



## iconoclast (Aug 8, 2007)

certainly:

Your Restaurant Supply Store The WEBstaurant Store


----------



## tigerwoman (Jul 18, 2002)

Catering Supplies, Wholesale Cooking Skewers, and More with Pick On Us, Inc great selection decent prices

they have an amazing variety of trendy skewers etc

you can sometimes find the knotted skewers in large asian supermarkets at reasonable prices too.

restaurant depot has a limited selection

also there is a company out of florida called
sweet flava I think

Sweet Flavor Florida - Solia USA,disposable mini dishes, disposable appetizer plate, disposable plates, mini plates, plastic tableware, mini shot glass, plasic mini dishes, mini dishes, tableware, china tableware, china mini dishes is their website address
they go beyond just skewers and have all the trendy mini dishes in both plastic and bamboo.


----------



## iconoclast (Aug 8, 2007)

perfect~! 

thank you... i appreciate the help.


----------

